# Following a Warriors' Path



## glad2bhere (Jun 3, 2004)

Dear Folks: 

A little while ago I was criticized for representing myself as being dedicated to following a Warriors Path (K. "Mu-Do"). Seems that people felt that the way I was conducting myself didn't fit with how a "true" warrior would conduct themselves. I have a different opinion based on my study and research regarding what a warrior is expected to provide to himself and his community. The reason I mention this all is not to actually talk about me personally, but to open up a discussion of what constitutes dedication to a Warrior Path. Among the things I think would be intersting to discuss might be the following. 

1,) How does a person follow a Path which is not widely represented in the modern community? 

2.) What does one do when the Path requires behavior different from what everyone else is doing. 

3,) What groups or support systems does one use to critically evalutae ones' own progress ("keep on the straight and narrow"). 

4.) What resources does one study or subscribe to to further ones' training and progress.

Maybe other people have additional aspects for discussing this question. 

BTW: I usually limit myself to examining Korean martial culture as other cultures have differing value systems and goals. I don't think this means that we can stir other Warrior cultures into the discussion as long as it doesn't become an antagonisitc comparison among the different values. Thoughts? Comments? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Disco (Jun 3, 2004)

1,) How does a person follow a Path which is not widely represented in the modern community? 
A.) By being his or her own person. If the path being chosen, is not by it's own devises illegal or detrimental to society, then morally it's a clear path.

2.) What does one do when the Path requires behavior different from what everyone else is doing. 
A.) See answer #1, with the addition of one must behave in the correct manner to faciliate the path traveled. 

3,) What groups or support systems does one use to critically evalutae ones' own progress ("keep on the straight and narrow"). 
A.) Groups/Systems that are following the same or similar path. Bottom line for an individual is that they should know the difference between right and wrong (straight and narrow). If something feels the slightest bit wrong, then it is. It very easy for one to rationalize degrees of acceptability when something is/seems questionable.

4.) What resources does one study or subscribe to to further ones' training and progress.
A.) Anything and everything that can be construed as enlightening and uplifting. Remember, even a broke clock is right twice a day.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Tgace (Jun 3, 2004)

I would have to ask what you see that "path" as being, before I could give my opinion on your questions...


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 3, 2004)

Interesting question, grasshopper (ha ha).

I wasn't going to answer until I read your sig and felt I could relate, so...here goes.

1.  You define your morals - ones you can live with - everyone does this, and you must figure out your own ultimate test (who you answer to).  For me, this is a "does this meet golden rule critera?"  and "can I honestly face God and feel good about this?"

2.  If your motives are true and just with a dash of compassion, and you refrain from judgement, if what you do is right and fair, then you must be willing to stand by it unto death - if you are not, then question your own motives and your own actions.

3.  You can only find spiritual/warrior guides if you seek them - continually.  And don't be satisfied with just one.  Find the warrior voice inside of you (which I feel you probably already do, just aren't ready to listen yet).  Be ready to look into the mirror - honestly.

4.  Always, ALWAYS approach life confidently, but with gratitude and humility and you will probably leave a small wake.

5.  Be prepared to be alone or in rare company.  Not many follow the traditional path...no need to judge, that's someone else's job...no need to be discompassionate - that, too is someone else's job.  Remember to take these moments of quietude to observe and listen.

6.  No matter how fierce you must be, be fierce with love in your heart.  Love your enemy, remember?  If you do, he will never have the best of you.

Here is one of my favorites:
"People are often unreasonable, illogical and self-centered:  Forgive them anyway.  If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives:  Be kind anyway.  If you are successful, you will win some false friends and some true enemies:  succeed anyway.  If you are honest and frank, people may cheat you:  Be honest and frank anyway.  What you spend years building, someone could destroy overnight:  Build anyway.  If you find serenity and happiness, they may be jealous:  Be happy anyway.  The good you do today people will often forget tomorrow:  Do good anyway.  Give the world the best you have and it may never be enough:  Give the world the best you've got anyway.  You see, in the final analysis, it is between you and God - it was never between y ou and them anyway." -- Mother Teresa  :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice answers, the only thing I would debate a little with ya is the whole "dont judge thing". Theres nothing wrong with judgment when its done in a fair/impartial manner.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 3, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Nice answers, the only thing I would debate a little with ya is the whole "dont judge thing". Theres nothing wrong with judgment when its done in a fair/impartial manner.



I agree, I think. Although, I'd say that it is important to judge poeples actions and behaviors rather then actually judging them.


----------



## Tgace (Jun 3, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I agree, I think. Although, I'd say that it is important to judge poeples actions and behaviors rather then actually judging them.


Yeah, I can agree with that. There are some people whos actions are are so evil that judging "them" isnt to far a stretch though.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 3, 2004)

I tend to guide my actions based on the 5 Codes used by the Korean Hwa Rang Warriors:
1. Loyalty. Develop a set of principles and beliefs and stay with them, regardless of what the current climate is. Be true to your Instructor and your organization. Do not "Instructor hop" trying to find the ultimate one, or study under 10 different Instructors simultanously. If you are not loyal to me I cannot trust you.
2. Respect to elders. Treat your parents, you Instructor, and senior members of society with deference due those who have come before you. You will be a senior someday. However, respect be earned.
3. Integrity. Be someone your students, your boss, your friends, your coworkers, and your family can trust. Don't sell your technique to anyone with a checkbook. This insults all your students who put years of pain and aggravation personally studying under you. Integrity takes a long time, often years. Once you lose integrity, you will likely never gain it back.
4. Courage. Be the one who does the right thing even when it is unpopular, difficult, and dangerous. Show up to class the second night; tell the truth when you did something wrong; stand up for someone who cannot stand up for themselves.
5. Never make an unjust kill. Never misuse Tae Kwon Do or any MA. When someone insults you, walk away knowing what you could do to them. If you must use Tae Kwon Do, do not use more than is necessary just to see them suffer. Do you really want to brag that you broke some guy's ribs or jaw?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2004)

Hwarang Do O Kae   (The Five Rules)

Il - Sa Kun E Chung - Loyalty to one's country
E - Sa Chin E Hyo - Loyalty to one's parents and teachers
Sam - Kyo U E Sin - Trust and brotherhood among friends
Sa - Im Joon Moo Teah - Courage never to retreat in the face of the enemy
O - Sal Sang U Teck - Justice never to take a life without cause

Do Kyo Hoon    ( The Nine Virtues)

In          - Humanity
Oui        - Justice
Yeh       - Courtesy
Gi          - Wisdom
Sin        - Trust
Sun       - Goodness
Duk       - Virtue
Chung    - Loyalty
Yong      - Courage

HWARANG!!!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 4, 2004)

I tried to show how the 5 Codes could be applied in modern life. We are probably not going to be taking life on the battlefield, but we can show restraint when someone insults us instead of using Tae Kwon Do to make an example of them.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> I tried to show how the 5 Codes could be applied in modern life. We are probably not going to be taking life on the battlefield, but we can show restraint when someone insults us instead of using Tae Kwon Do to make an example of them.


....and....I just posted the code as we say it for the purpose of putting it up...not trying to one-up you or insult or correct you...

Hwarang.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't worry, the grasshopper cannot insult the tiger.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 16, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the grasshopper cannot insult the tiger.


:shrug:


----------



## glad2bhere (Jun 16, 2004)

"......and....I just posted the code as we say it for the purpose of putting it up...." 

Its also important to remember that the modern O-Gae is not as "primitive" as the original. For instance most schools use the modern "benevolence to all" rather than its older "perform a just kill". 

BTW: I stumbled across the anecdote relating how Wongwang produced the O-Gae. For the Korean literate you can pull the HAEDONG KOSUNG CHON 
(Book 1: 1020c-1021b). For people like me who still have trouble with classic Chinese, pull a copy of SOURCEBOOK OF KOREAN CIVILIZATION; vol 1; pgs 78-87).  Always fun to know where some of this stuff comes from or what the story is--- behind the story, if you know what I mean. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Marginal (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...56450/sr=ka-1/ref=pd_ka_1/104-9771684-4659157

Living The Martial Way's a good read when it comes to this kind of question. The Author even has a background in KMA even though he ranges far afield in exploring the question.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 24, 2004)

I have that book. Very good read. Talks about how traditional martial arts are absolutely relevant in today's world, as opposed to just training to earn medals or believing that so-called "street styles" or "no nonsense street defense" are the answer.


----------



## Marginal (Jun 25, 2004)

Morgan also does a good job of demystifying a lot of the arts. Always works better for me if I can understand the mechanics of a technique, or know why something's supposed to work rather than having it left to ki etc.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 25, 2004)

I agree. 
 I have a hard accepting someone saying "this technique works because I transmitted my Ki into the target and knocked them out". It is more believable to say it worked because you practice exact technique, focus your energy, and know exactly where to hit them.
 One of the principles of the book is "Be a Student of Anatomy". Another is "Practice as Though Your Life Depends on it." Both were taught to me as a student.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 25, 2004)

I got to say it is one of the must reads in my opinion,  there are enough "this is a front kick books" out there


----------



## glad2bhere (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm with you guys!!! 

I wish most sincerely that if someone is going to follow the Warriors' Path that they not imbue it with some sort of Cosmic implications. I don't know what the relationship is between what I do and the energies of the Universe. I don't know if meditating will help me see The Deity. I don't know if years of training will make me a transcendent personality. What I do know is that following a particular ethos will hopefully make me a better member of the community and a humble servant of God. No guarentees; just an aspiration. What I have seen too often is when folks start talking about following a Warriors' Path there is suddenly a whole lot of stoic posturing and grim-faced attitude. For me, what I imagine is something more like the e'lan one sees in an organization such a the Marine Corps or Rangers sans the car bumper stickers and the sweatshirts. Modern day warriors share with their counterparts of centuries past a simple dedication to a particular way of doing things. Its not like they will "go to Hell" or "get kicked out of the club" for not upholding the code. Rather they uphold the "code", whatever it is, because THATS what they have chosen to do--- pure and simple. IMVHO. 

BTW: This is also the reason I can feel completely comfortable and conflict-free when I say things like "I don't support war; I support the people who must fight it." FWIW.

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 25, 2004)

Bruce,

I think your last statement sums it all up as well as anything I've heard or read.
I have always just simplistically just tried to "hold myself to a higher standard" than the average person in everything that I do. To me, the label of "warrior", on the surface implies someone who has chosen to develop their physical and mental skills to a level higher than the average person. BUT, I also feel that implicit in the definition of "warrior" is an obligation to use those skills in a manner that affects those around them in a positive manner, and also to make an effort to help and protect those who are not as blessed. I truly believe the axiom "From whom much is given, much is expected", and even though as martial artists we have worked long hard hours to develop our skills, we are still blessed to be able to train the way we do and in general, have the skills that we have. With that, I feel a true "warrior" should feel an obligation to society to set an example of behavior that the average person can/should aspire to. Simple things such as holding a door open for a stranger, or doing some charity work, or even a willingness to get involved to help/protect an innocent person from harm are examples. Lastly, a true warrior would never take advantage of his or her skills to exploit anyone.


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 1, 2005)

A great book for you to read is the Way of the Peaceful Warrior by Dan Millman. It goes on about how to use martial arts in everyday life, so that you can find true happiness, and adjust it to everyone and anyone who wants to. One of the stories/lessons, and one of my favorites, talks about Alexander the Great. He was leading his troops onwards to battle, when a huge rope stood in between them, and a large knot was in the middle, and no one had ever taken it out. This is when Alexander gets off his horse, walks to the knot, and with one clean cut severs it with his sword. The lesson, find other ways. Don't let what other people think block you from your goal, just cut right through it. Yes, it's tempting to use your martial art on punks that don't know any better, but does performing the technique just to prove a point make you a better person? You just have to think how you are able to climb your way to the top.


Farang
Ryan


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 1, 2005)

Both great books! May I add a few more? 

"The Teaching of Don Juan" by Carlos Castaneda ISBN 0-671-72791-5
(The whole set is great)
"Scholar Warrior" by Deng Ming Dao ISBN 0-06-250232-8
"Kung Fu - History, Philosophy, and Technique" by David Chow and Richard Spangler ISBN 0-86568-011-6 
"The Book of Five Rings" by Miyamoto Musashi ISBN 0-553-27096-6

A few of my more favorites...

Does anyone have a formal reading lists for students? Thought about it?


----------



## Spookey (Apr 19, 2005)

The warriors path is one of peace and tranquility within ones self. It takes great patience to wage war or "fight the good fight" against injustice. Also, if not at peace inside we may become that which with which we wage war!

Morals and ethics are the guiding rules of the true warrior. Man's law will never supersede natural law (God's Law). Understand the warrior path is a tradition of those who fight injustice in an unjust world. Therefore the warrior is forced to live a somewhat solitary existence. We should not expect to be understood by the masses and should therefore trust our creator and the laws set forth by him as the moral guide by which we live.

Accordingly, we should forge alliances with like minded individuals. These bonds or alliances are what were refered to as warrior clans or societies. A group of like minded individuals joined together for a common goal. To promote justice in an unjust world!

Peace is the greatest power!

TAEKWON!
SpooKeY


----------



## foolbae1228 (Apr 19, 2005)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Folks:
> 
> A little while ago I was criticized for representing myself as being dedicated to following a Warriors Path (K. "Mu-Do"). Seems that people felt that the way I was conducting myself didn't fit with how a "true" warrior would conduct themselves. I have a different opinion based on my study and research regarding what a warrior is expected to provide to himself and his community. The reason I mention this all is not to actually talk about me personally, but to open up a discussion of what constitutes dedication to a Warrior Path. Among the things I think would be intersting to discuss might be the following.
> 
> ...


Farang-


First off, the choice is yours. You can follow your own path, which will have dramatic effects, such as exile (popularity that is) or acceptance (again, in popularity). How you travel that path is up to you, no one else can guide you. Or, you can travel the more popular road, only to be lost, narrow-minded, and dependant of the thoughts and reaction of people, instead of yourself.

To deal with the behavior issue, just be natural. Don't hold anything in. If your angry...yell, if your happy...laugh, etc. This doesn't mean be rude, just be natural. Don't worry about what other people think. It's how YOU feel.

To measure your progress, simply ask yourself this: Are you happy? If not, and it's not getting better, you're doing something wrong. What, I can't tell you, for it's up to you to get on the path.

Studies I would recommend would be meditation, prayer, etc. Whatever to calm your mind. The mind is what your whole problem is...specifically thoughts. Your brain controls your body, your brain is controlled by your mind, and your mind is controlled by your thoughts. Have you ever felt angry, started thinking of ways you could get even, and your body gets all tense and tired? If you can control your mind, you can control yourself.

Hope this helps

Farang-
Ryan


----------



## floweringknight (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree


----------

